# FREE: Adobe CS2 / Photoshop etc



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Adobe are running a promotion where you can get their Creative Suite for free.

Whilst its not the latest it does offer loads of functionality and is FREE !!

http://www.hotukdeals.com/freebies/adobe-cs2-creative-suite-free-1437132


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

PS Download times are longas the file sizes are big and also their servers are getting a bit of a hammering at the moment


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Well spotted downloading as I type :thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Site crashed i wonder why good find


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the link, downloading now. :thumb:
Simon.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Downloading away!

Can anyone confirm when they've downloaded and installed it?


----------



## danb85 (May 15, 2008)

downloading photoshop cs2, elements and premier pro


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Doesn't the suite include all of the apps?


----------



## danb85 (May 15, 2008)

installed and working


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

If you have a Mac and OSX 10.7 or above it wont work as there is no Rosetta support installed in your OS 

So for anyone using 10.6 or below it's worth downloading


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

This is almost too good to be true!!

Could do with a copy of Adobe Acrobat on my works laptop (I have Photoshop CS3 installed) as a PDF creator software I had on it has exceeded the maximum activation's - only changed/formatted the computer about 3 or 4 times in 3 years. :wall:

Can anyone confirm this is 100% legit so I can use it on my works PC?


----------



## danb85 (May 15, 2008)

Yeah it's legit...


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

Apparently it wasn't legit (according to the most recent comments posted on HUKD):



> As posted several times, this was a mistake by Adobe, they weren't releasing CS2 for free - they just made a version of it that does not require re-activation so that those people who already owned it could reinstall without needing to contact their defunct activation servers.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes, that's what I thought looking at the link on the first comment/post. Although it was slightly confusing:



> technically these are illigal and are to get around the shutdown of their old activation system. So unless you owned it before its not legal
> 
> http://forums.adobe.com/message/4919014#4919014#4919014?sdid=KCHDS
> - Babbler
> ...


Probably better save than sorry and just get a new licence for the Nuance software which is around £80 compared to Acrobat.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm not currently installing it on Win7 64 bit because that would be illegal.
If I was installing it I'd pay particular attention to the fact I would need to install disc 2, 3 and extras before I install disc 1. I'd also use the C:\progra~2\adobe cheat so that it will work once installed. Also needs to be done on other 64 bit OS... not 32 bit though.

I'm also not wondering what Camera RAW support you get with it.

I also have not answered my earlier question about whether CS2 includes all the apps or not...


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

well I just downloaded cs2, but at the end the wizard still asks for a serial No.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

tommyzooom said:


> well I just downloaded cs2, but at the end the wizard still asks for a serial No.


The serials are in this link from Hot Deals
http://www.hotukdeals.com/freebies/adobe-cs2-creative-suite-free-1437132


----------

